# Sky 3D auf Acer GD245HQ



## Darkx (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, seit Oktober ist sky 3D bis ende des Jahres freigeschaltet. Ich habe ein 3D Monitor, Acer GD245HQbid 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Habe auch das 3D Vision Set von nvidia. Gibt es die möglichkeit den Receiver(Humax Icord) mit dem PC zu verbinden, so dass man sky 3d auf dem Acer gucken kann?


----------



## stylemongo (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin, das Problem ist der Acer hat nur HDMI1.3 und für 3D zuspieler (BD, 3D fähige Receiver) braucht man HDMI 1.4. Ich kenne keine DVB Software die mit Hilfe einer NV Karte die 3D DVB-S Sender wiedergeben kann. Am besten nach einem anderen 3D Moni schaun, BenQ bingt nen neuen 3D Moni raus, den XL2410T. Nur ob er nen HDMI 1.4 oder auch nen 1.3 hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Oktober 2010)

soweit ich weiss hat der XL2410T wie alle pc monitore 1.3 xD
hab allerdings auch nur angaben ausm shop zusammengesucht, wird wohl erst richtig bekannt wenn er verfügbar ist welche version verbaut wurd


----------

